# Too beat up to ride,but still love horses



## Shoponlinetack (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all, just an old guy from San Antonio. I used to ride a bit before the spine issues caught up with me. I do get to spend time out at my friends place Indian Creek Farm LLC Spring Branch, Texas it is a beautiful equestrian center up around spring branch. I also sell tack online (not going to spam my own website, I run the same forum software on another site, spammers are evil).

Anyway, I plan to be here now and again. I especially like the photo section of members horses.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Shop! Great to hear that although you cannot ride anymore, you still enjoy horses to the best of your ability!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! :smile:


----------



## Shoponlinetack (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you can't ride any longer, you might consider taking up driving. If I ever get too old and crippled to ride, that's my plan.


----------



## Shoponlinetack (Apr 16, 2012)

When you are on a budget, jumping in the suburban for a drive... I got a call from my friend at ICF, I get to spend all next week there shooting video of the trainers, so I will be getting some behind the wheel time. She pays very well so gas will not be a problem 



Edited to add: oops sometimes the pain overrides my brain. "Driving" just went right over my head lol


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy fellow Texan!


----------



## Shoponlinetack (Apr 16, 2012)

Howdy neighbor :wave:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If you can't ride any longer, you might consider taking up driving. If I ever get too old and crippled to ride, that's my plan.


 If either of you do that though, _please_ for the sake of your butt and teeth- *GET A BUGGY WITH GOOD SHOCKS.* My easy entry miniature horse buggy looks like a lovely little ride, but the second you hop in you know...this isn't going to be any leisurely ride in the park. I swear that I feel like my brains are being shaken out every time I drive Sour, and we're just doing a nice little walk or slow trot! :shock:


----------



## Shoponlinetack (Apr 16, 2012)

My body could not take that.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Just get a nice buggy. Costs more, but they make you feel like royalty! A friend of mine has a really nice one, can't remember what it's called- but it has almost as much shock absorption as a car. It feels like you're floating even at a trot...a far cry from my rickety old buggy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Nice to meet you 
I am sorry you are injured and can no longer ride


----------

